

Why Dropbox's Space Race is Genius - seanlinehan
http://sorryhumans.com/dropbox.html

======
seanlinehan
(This is my first blog post)

~~~
krallja
Nice first post! Keep up your motivation to write; you will be well-served.

~~~
seanlinehan
Thanks!

------
brortao
As well as the fact that once enough of your classmates have Dropbox, its
collaboration features and shared folders will really shine. Once you've
worked on a group project without having to email files back and forth, you
never want to go back.

------
mturilin
Actually after the Space Race I canceled my paid subscription because +8GB
will make the free subscription enough for me. I wonder how many other people
did the same?

~~~
seanlinehan
I hadn't really thought about this as an option, but I think it's an
interesting thing to point out. My hunch is that not many college students
actually pay for Dropbox's service as it stands, though. Not to mention, the
main-main goal is probably user acquisition which this should definitely aid
in.

------
netpenthe
if you use MS skydrive you get 7gb free?

no selective sync but i hear it is coming.. i signed up before when you got
25gb free..

